# My new favorite grooming tool :D



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I came across this Pet Head Undercoat Rake at Home Goods today. Let me tell you I was quite pessimistic that it'd actually live up to its claim to and actually be able to "tackle those tangles" like it claimed.. But for $7 it couldn't hurt to give it a shot. Yeah, its amazing! It breaks up matts with such ease. Also, its quite nifty as there is a button on the back of the rake that allows you slide the head out so you can use it as a comb!

Now only if I discovered this before I went broke on the Les Poochs Mat Zapper I just ordered this weekend.. lol.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/product...medium=Comparison+Shopping&CAWELAID=453981312


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HHmmm I think I might have to take a trip to HOme Goods. My Home Goods has now set up 2 aisles for dogs and cats and have some really good priced items!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We don't have a home goods  I'll try to google it and see if I can find it somewhere else. Santos really doesn't matt much (except when he was blowing coat - nightmare), but I like to have good tools.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll have to go there too. We need all the help we can get.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Kim do you have Marshalls or TJ Maxx? TJ Maxx, Marshalls & Home Goods are owned by the same company and often carry the same things.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have never had to use one on my Hav's but have one for the Lhasa he gets matts if he scratchs too much. It can take out a lot of hair.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was so disappointed. I went to HomeGoods today but they didn't have the rake. They only had flea combs. I would have loved to try it. My guys mat so badly.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

rdanielle said:


> Kim do you have Marshalls or TJ Maxx? TJ Maxx, Marshalls & Home Goods are owned by the same company and often carry the same things.


Yep...Marshalls and TJ Maxx. I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------

